
Amazon ‘robo-pricing’ sparks fears - davidw
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/26c5bb7a-c12f-11e1-8179-00144feabdc0.html#axzz206xx7k6d
======
davidw
If you can't access it directly, do a google search for the title of this
post, and it should take you to the article.

